# Improving strength and accuracy?



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

I have searched for an answer to this.....but cant find an article which answers this directly.

I got my first 'grown up' slingshot last week. It is currently fitted with single 25mm TBG. I have being shooting at tin cans from 12 metres and discovered two things

1. I cant hit a barn door. Always the correct line but the shot falls short. I am using M8 hex nuts (cheap and cheerful) but I dont think those should be an issue at that range.

2. 1 year retired from the military.....and I can't believe how much strength I have lost in my arms :wacko:

I am concentrating on aiming correctly but the TBG bands leave me struggling to keep a stable hold. Should I fit DK 1745 tubes and move up as or just persevere with the TBG?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I have an old thing left over from competitive archery training some time ago. The "Bowtrainer" is made by Prairie Innovators and is available from archery vendors and probably Ebay or Amazon . I think it was about $35 USD so it's not a freebie, but it's a quality training device. You could also just use a piece of TBG or tubing to pull on and rebuild the involved muscle groups, but the Bowtrainer is made for this exact application and it works very well. This situation gets more problematic over time, so getting and maintaining a handle on it will be helpful in the long run. Good luck with whatever you choose to do...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cut the bands narrower to where you can comfortably handle them. Shorten your shooting distance for now. As mentioned there is an infinite number of methods to strength train in the mean time. Four weeks you will improve for sure.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

try not aiming just look at your target and let your hand and eyes work together the more you shoot the longer you will be able to shoot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your muscles have to get used to pulling apart from each other with a resistant force keeping you from doing so. just a matter of building up some arm and pec muscles , also time to get used to the movement.


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> try not aiming just look at your target and let your hand and eyes work together the more you shoot the longer you will be able to shoot.


 Pretty much what I used to do when I shot pistol.Problem at the moment is that I am being a little over cautious in order to avoid a hand strike. Confidence should improve over time.....I hope!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Pulling on/stretching any bands; is nothing more nor less than a form of resistance training.

Practice/repetitions and time lead to the inevitable result of your improvement.

BUT there are no short cuts to the time factor.
Quite the reverse, if you do not practice the action against the resistance a min. of every 2 days.

In addition nerve pathways improve from being newly cut jungle/Forrest trails; into super highways.
Leading to greater cordination and improved efficiency, as your accuracy etc. improves with practice.

All in all it is pretty simple, but does take time.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

you may want to try a 1/4 turn of the pouch. that should almost totally eliminate any hand strikes.


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

JonM said:


> you may want to try a 1/4 turn of the pouch. that should almost totally eliminate any hand strikes.


That.........I was not aware of. Thanks!

Allan......thank you for the advice. I have just ordered a 1.5m length of band, and intend to put it to good use!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey getting back into heavy bands.

Double .04 latex had me beat for a short time.

I just made a set of double 40/70 tubes on an old slingshot, and practiced around 40 draws, 3 times a day for 2 to 3 weeks.
To a predetermined back of my hand hiting a wall from a known distance away for a stretch of 600% of these.

Wella, then double .04 latex were easy to draw to my desired 550%.
Well if not exactly easy, I was certainly capable for around a dozen shots before taking a short break.

From there improvement came naturally, to be able to shoot consistantly for 20 plus shots.

With 20 gram lead or heavier striking nearly exactly my intended position on the target (or whatever I needed to shoot).
How many strikes would it take to kill about any game ?

It is fairly easy, and at 55 I am not the young man I once was.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Jack1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Some SS's are shipped with very strong bands, others not. When beginning it's probably best to start with lighter bands and then work up with practice. A large catch box with pieces of old T-shirts will help in many ways. You can see where the shots are going. Start close, 10 meters or so and practice.

Take your time and Have Fun!


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

Well......I am feeling more than a little stupid :blush: I always like to carry spares so I ordered some extra bands and a few tubing sets to try out. They arrived this morning....and on inspection it would appear that the original supplier supplied an incorrect order. I have in fact started out using 2 band TBG. Little wonder I was having some difficulties! I can't believe that I was so stupid. I think I would be better to save that one for later. In the meantime...I have fitted a Dankung 1745 looped set. I have a few days off work so intend to put in some shooting time and see what happens.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Best of luck Sir, and I wish you every enjoyment possible from your new shooter.

Cheers Allan


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

welcome on board and practice,practice,practice and practice ;-)

cheers


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

culcreuch said:


> Well......I am feeling more than a little stupid :blush: I always like to carry spares so I ordered some extra bands and a few tubing sets to try out. They arrived this morning....and on inspection it would appear that the original supplier supplied an incorrect order. I have in fact started out using 2 band TBG. Little wonder I was having some difficulties! I can't believe that I was so stupid. I think I would be better to save that one for later. In the meantime...I have fitted a Dankung 1745 looped set. I have a few days off work so intend to put in some shooting time and see what happens.


I am SO relieved ! I hadn't like to say anything but I couldn't get my head round someone who must, not so long ago,have been yomping around with a 100lb pack, being unable to pull SINGLE TBG ! It didn't make sense. And, no worries, the double will feel like nothing soon with a bit of practice.


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I am SO relieved ! I hadn't like to say anything but I couldn't get my head round someone who must, not so long ago,have been yomping around with a 100lb pack, being unable to pull SINGLE TBG ! It didn't make sense. And, no worries, the double will feel like nothing soon with a bit of practice.


Well........I am afraid that Blood Transfusion doesn't require that level of fitness  . I am however retraining muscles which have not been used for a while, and as Allan has pointed out........time will tell.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

culcreuch said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I am SO relieved ! I hadn't like to say anything but I couldn't get my head round someone who must, not so long ago,have been yomping around with a 100lb pack, being unable to pull SINGLE TBG ! It didn't make sense. And, no worries, the double will feel like nothing soon with a bit of practice.
> ...


You'll be amazed how fast the strength comes


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

YES I too am retraining muscles - all of them :lol:


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I had a very enjoyable interesting day which will lead me to ask another question!

JonM.....your suggestion removed one of my hangups regarding slingshots! I just did what I was told and had no hand or frame strikes.

The lighter bands meant that I had no 'wobble' so I followed the suggestion from ghost0311/8541 and most of the shooting was instinctive 'point and shoot' although I am not sure how effective this would be at greater ranges.......today was just 12m. It took a few shots to get 'my eye in' but by the end of the hour I was hitting the target with around 90% of my shots. I stopped when I started to miss more frequently......probably starting to get tired.

Had another half hour session later with the same level of consistency......So thank you very much Lady and gents ....for all your words of encouragement and advice. I had a really enjoyable day off! Intend to keep doing this with the same setup until I manage 100% and it starts to get boring. At that point I will move on.

Now the other question. I use my SS with the forks at 90 degrees from the vertical. Initially my shots had a tendency to veer off target to the left. I suspect that the forks may move slightly at the point of release. I don't know if my technique improved (good) or if I just compensated (not so good when changing range). Is there a technique to minimize fork movement?

Three highlights today'

1) An absolute blast. I really enjoyed myself

2) I have stopped ploughing the garden with hex nuts

3) I will have to drink more beer to maintain the target supply

Thanks for all the help!

Brian


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

[quote name="culcreuch" post="372550" timestamp="1386674828"]Well......I am feeling more than a little stupid :blush: I always like to carry spares so I ordered some extra bands and a few tubing sets to try out. They arrived this morning....and on inspection it would appear that the original supplier supplied an incorrect order. I have in fact started out using 2 band TBG. Little wonder I was having some difficulties! I can't believe that I was so stupid. I think I would be better to save that one for later. In the meantime...I have fitted a Dankung 1745 looped set. I have a few days off work so intend to put in some shooting time and see what happens.[/

I am Stupid too! Sometimes there is a little *pop* of realization when I see the light that makes up for it a little.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Regarding shot going left.

All I can suggest is a firm grip, and time for a follow through.

Myself I have tried many times to add FPS using the flick of the forks just after release; and I suck at it.
hots no where my usual accuracy, which is pretty dang god.
So gave up.

As with my set up the power and heavy shot, even if a few mm off (which is rare); the target/animal is pretty much destroyed anyway.

Cheers Allan


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

the more you shoot the stronger you get


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry typo hots was meant to read shot no where...etc.


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

Well things are moving on quite nicely. On my days off I always spend some time 'shooting'. I have increased the distance a little to around 15m and after a few sighting shots am pretty consistent. That is my main problem at the moment. as I dont think that rabbits will offer me that luxury. I am still using hex nuts as my main ammo although on the few occasions that I have used 120 gn 9mm lead ......the results have been quite spectacular!

I have a question about something that happened today. On one of the rare occasions when the sun came out......I found myself shooting into the sun without a clear picture of the target and I actually found myself shooting better. To me this says that there is a problem with my technique. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Brian


----------

